# Does My Bird Having a Seizure?



## Nur (Jun 30, 2021)

Hello everyone, i got my budgie few weeks ago and i started to see this behaviour only on the last few days or so. He does this specially in the mornings after his feeding and i don't see him doing this rest of the day. Sometimes when he is doing this he also yells in a really loud way so it kind of makes me kinda scared. Does anybody know what this is?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being.

Your budgie looks fairly stressed in the video and also seems to be standing primarily on one foot at it flaps its wings.
I would recommend you consult an Avian Veterinarian with regard to the bird's behavior.

Is the budgie able to fly normally?
What are you feeding it? What is its name?*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*

*Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.
If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.
Having your budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*List of Stickies*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## Nur (Jun 30, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!
> 
> The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being.
> 
> ...


Hello, thanks for answering. I found him on the street few weeks ago and i have a cat so i was not gonna keep him in the beginning but decided to keep him because the house he was gonna go was not ideal for a very scared bird. I didn't name him yet because i just can't find the right one. He flies normally although he prefers to do it when he tries to runaway from something, usually that's me. His leg is okay too he can walk on it. When he is not like this he is fairly normal i guess. He makes a lot of sounds and chew his perches. I'm trying to feed him a homemade mix with flax seed, qinoua, oats, chia seed, oat groats and hemp but he prefers to eat only oats and millet which that can make him come to my hand when he is hungry. He also has a cuttlebone in his cage. Unfortunately i don't have any avian or exotic pet veterinarian near me.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You can contact an on-line vet through the link below and ask about his behavior that way:*

*Just Answer Veterinarian for Birds*

*Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgie learn to trust you and it takes a great deal of time and patience on your part. 
You should never grab your budgie or force him to be touched. 

To bond with your budgie, you need to build his trust in you.
He will have to learn over time that you will not hurt him, grab him and try to force him to allow you to hold him. 

To build your budgie’s trust, sit by his cage and read, talk or sing quietly to him for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After the 2nd or 3rd day, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to him so he'll learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt him . 

After a week, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don’t make sudden moves, don’t try to touch him . 
Let him get used to the idea that the hand is now in his safe place and not harming him . 

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your budgie. If he becomes agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until he calms down. When he's comfortable with your hand near him , you can offer him a bit of millet or a few seeds. In a few more days, you can begin your taming and bonding sessions.

Always work at your budgie's pace. 

Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly whenever you interact with him .
Most budgies once they pass the "baby" stage, do not like to be petted or touched. 

If your budgie does like to be petted, you should only ever pet his head, neck or chest area.

Stroking a budgie's back and/or tail stimulates its breeding instinct. Bonding means allowing them to choose to be with you.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and welcome to the forums! 

You've come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices! FaeryBee has given you great advice and resources and I agree with her completely. Please be sure to read through all the links provided above, as they include the forums' many budgie articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subform for easy reference) to ensure you're up to date on everything. If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

Hope to see you around! 👋


----------

